# That's a whole lot of blyxa



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

Thanks to the generousity of Matt and Jack, I now have half of a 75 gallon full of blyxa japonica and aubertii. Beautiful. That is exactly what i wanted to accomplish. I also have almost the other half covered with a rather large sword plant. Again exactly what I wanted to accomplish. Now just down to removing the green water and scaping just a bit.


----------



## summitwynds (Jun 3, 2005)

Got a picture?


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

Soon. Very soon.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Soon?


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

Well not quite as soon as I thought. I have been really busy this week. I need to get a few new pics. Hopefully this weekend


----------



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

I'd like to see it too. I'm setting up a 75 and wanted to scape it with Cyperus helferi and Blyxa.

If anyone knows of a good source for those let me know.

-Russ


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I think Jim might be a good source for the Blyxa aubertii and B. japonica in the near future and since he is hosting our october meeting you can probably saveon the shipping too.  

As for the Cyperus helferi, Lowcoaster on Aquabid probably either has it or can get it. The pics of his plants usually scare me out of buying from him! However, I may give him a try in the future after reading a few favorable responses about his plants.


----------

